# Happy Thanksgiving to Our Canadian Members!



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

_Happy Thanksgiving to all of our Canadian members!


_




​


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes. Me too.  Happy :thanksgiving: to all my Canadian friends.


----------



## Misty (Oct 13, 2014)

Wishing a Very Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian Friends and their Families


----------



## Joslyn (Oct 14, 2014)

This Canadian says "thanks". We have much to be thankful for in this great country of ours. One thing, our wonderful neighbours to the south.


----------



## Pam (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Lee (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the Thanksgiving greeting. Officially turkey'd out but with a 15 lb. bird, just the two of us and two kitties....guess who is having leftovers today


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2014)

Many thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes..

It definately was different this year.. NO Turkey but I made a Chicken casserole that was simply supurb..

Does anyone know why we celebrate Thanksgiving now and the meaning of it ???
Its because of the explorer Frobisher that left England in the mid 1500's and when he arrived here he celebrated to God his safe arrival and gave thanks ... 
Thus it became "THANKSGIVING" ......

I saw this on the TV just a few days ago .....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hmm, seems like you guys figured out how to get a three day weekend like we did.


----------



## Lee (Oct 14, 2014)

Steve said:


> Many thanks for the Thanksgiving wishes..
> 
> It definately was different this year.. NO Turkey but I made a Chicken casserole that was simply supurb..
> 
> ...



I never knew that, interesting. I always wondered why Canada and the USA had different dates for the holiday.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 14, 2014)

im confused...Thanksgiving in Canada ? Now?
When and how did all this happen?


----------



## Cookie (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for thanksgiving greetings - the Canadian official long weekend holiday.  My family is also not so much into turkey any more, but have other nice eats, including pumpkin pie if we want it.  History of Canadian thanksgiving is found on Wikipedia site.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

From CTV news:



> Canadians have a long history of giving thanks. It can be traced back to 1578 when explorer Martin Frobisher and his crew were encouraged to give thanks to the gods for making it safely across the Atlantic Ocean from England.
> 
> Decades later in 1604, Samuel de Champlain and his crew held huge feasts and shared food with the First Nations neighbours to give thanks. Residents of Halifax held a Thanksgiving Day after the Seven Years' War ended in 1763.
> 
> ...


----------



## oakapple (Oct 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> From CTV news:


Give thanks 'to the gods?' I think at that date it would have been God [singular] as he was a Christian.But you never know, there may have been a few Romans, Greeks or Pagans with him when he landed.layful:


----------



## oakapple (Oct 14, 2014)

Can't we Brits have a Thanksgiving too?Although I don't like turkey or pumpkin pie. Can we have venison followed by apple pie?


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 14, 2014)

It seems like we have nothing to give thanks for....


----------



## oakapple (Oct 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It seems like we have nothing to give thanks for....



Aww. I don't know about that!There's always something.


----------



## Debby (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes folks.  Soon it will be our turn to wish all of our American neighbours a Happy Thanksgiving too!  Most of us have a great many things to be thankful for, but for those who feel that they don't right now, this minute....take heart because everything passes and your turn will come! 

 And to the Brits among us, well, giving thanks is universal isn't it and having a special day set aside only means an official holiday.....oh wait, that's a great reason to get working on this one!  New holiday for the UK coming up!

Personally, I have to admit that I had no idea that it was Thanksgiving!  Isn't that dreadful?  I had to be reminded by my mom who phoned to wish me a Happy Thanksgiving!  The downside to being retired and living far from family.  Too easy to drift through ones days and become disconnected from all the 'markers' of life.


----------

